# Welcome back. Forum is back up online.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry for the problems and downtime everyone. We are in contact with Horse, and will see what we can do to get this place back to where it used to be.

Thanks for being a part of the WW2Aircraft family.

More to come.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
11 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Alder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 20, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry for the problems and downtime everyone. We are in contact with Horse, and will see what we can do to get this place back to where it used to be.
> 
> Thanks for being a part of the WW2Aircraft family.


I was getting a bit concerned, not so much for myself but the information itself, it must represent a couple of lives work in total.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I was getting a bit concerned, not so much for myself but the information itself, it must represent a couple of lives work in total.



I agree the amount of information on this forum can not be found anywhere else. That is why we will get things squared away.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2017)

I was worried, I thought you guys moved and "forgot" to tell me. 

I was having flashbacks of being married!

Thanks!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 20, 2017)

Glad to see the site is still here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Silver wings1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good to see the forum is back. I couldn't figure out why I was getting error 502 for a while


----------



## SANCER (Aug 20, 2017)

The fright has passed, I thought it was some kind of maintenance at the beginning; ... and by the second day I started to eat my nails, ... less badly I needed it.

Gracias y saludos *Alder *


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 21, 2017)

My withdrawl symptoms were getting quite bad.......................


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

What the hell happened....I missed a few days....did Jan unplug a cord or something...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2017)

Jan erased the server.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Jan erased the server.



how did he get out of his cell this time...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)

Whew! Glad we seem to be back. Now who is going to hold Horse down?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Whew! Glad we seem to be back. Now who is going to hold Horse down?



I have a direct line now to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2017)

Next time, I know _not_ to touch that switch!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Good to see things back up and running.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)

Dang it! Who let Jan loose?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 21, 2017)

Dang it Jan. Your gunna get a whoppin'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)

Or we could go this way...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the up-date Chris, and great to have our 'family' back together again.
Also, great news that there is now a direct contact with Horse.
It'll also save me a lot of money - to the detriment of the local pub's profits !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Still we really shouldn' thave let Jan out of the pub...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2017)

Agreed - it's the only place we know where he's relatively safe !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 22, 2017)

Jan means well, but he has impulse control issues, especially if it involves knobs, buttons, switches or blinking lights!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)

And his yellow high heels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2017)

And his pink, yes _*pink*_ (!), handbag !!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2017)

You did say "SAFE" at the Pub??? Really???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Agreed - it's the only place we know where he's relatively safe !


Someone said he was the main reason Pubs in England switched from glass pints to plastic ones. Is this true?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 30, 2017)

You be the Judge...





Then again what a great place for....Lucky to get....lucky

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

back to the usual banter...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep, everything usually falls apart after the first page

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Some threads don't even last for the first page. The one about "colors for my model" comes to mind!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, that died quick didn't it......Not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2017)

Are there any colour pictures of this event???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Are there any colour pictures of this event???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

So, to be serious for a sec....

Is there a thread summarizing what's been done since Horse did some tweaking? The forum seems to be working great. He's fixed my picture uploading issue and there were dozens of problems listed in dedicated threads when we switched the page software.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)

Generally , Horse upgraded the forum soft to the new version. The forum files were changed or replaced with new ones.No errors in scripts, no issues for users. But his work is really great and we thank him very much.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

Roger that Wojtek. Did you guys chain him up to his keyboard to prevent further straying?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)

Nope... he is elusive like the Zorro, just comes up and goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

---- DELETED ----


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Oooooo! That had to be an interesting post? Don't be a tease?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

I was asking about the GB threads but I saw they were already fixed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2017)

When are we getting a new face?
It's been a while the carrier picture....


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2017)

How about a nice Christmassy one? You can never be too early......or late

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2017)

Or a colour one for model I'm building.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

I sent a self portrait of myself in for consideration!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2017)

A colour one could be good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> How about a nice Christmassy one? You can never be too early......or late


You might just beat me to being Marcel's first kill Geo

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm not the killing kind Karl


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

By the power of... “BAN HAMMER “


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2017)

Now that we are getting back to things, I am going to bring back some of the old traditions such as the Christmas Picture competition and so forth. We need to start having some fun again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes please!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Now that we are getting back to things, I am going to bring back some of the old traditions such as the Christmas Picture competition and so forth. We need to start having some fun again.



I think, as Marcel loved the last Xmas banner sooooooooooooooooo(4 months worth of o's), he could be in charge of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

One word. Snoopy!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I think, as Marcel loved the last Xmas banner sooooooooooooooooo(4 months worth of o's), he could be in charge of it


Yup and I will make you sorry for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## l'Omnivore Sobriquet (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh, no problem for me.
'been following this lovely forum as usual every 4 or 7 days like. Without a glitch.
Haven't been posting for one year +. (or ++). But reading a lot.
Keep the good _nourriture_ flowing in plz.

Merci à tous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2017)

L'Omnivore Sobriquet, Welcome back to the forum. Mostly the same cast of misfits as before, sadly a few are MIA.


----------



## Bollock brain (Oct 4, 2017)

l'Omnivore Sobriquet said:


> Oh, no problem for me.
> 'been following this lovely forum as usual every 4 or 7 days like. Without a glitch.
> Haven't been posting for one year +. (or ++). But reading a lot.
> Keep the good _nourriture_ flowing in plz.
> ...



New to this, but must say I enjoyed Thorlifter's plea for sanity. Also in a perverse way glad to see BS is not confined to the UK and Australia where I live. 
Love the site

Bollock Brain


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> L'Omnivore Sobriquet, Welcome back to the forum. Mostly the same cast of misfits as before, sadly a few are MIA.


It makes me wonder if they are all even still alive. How would we know if some of our friends passed away? After all, it was beginning to look like Horse was gone. Oh and welcome back Horse.


----------

